# N. Fla. Gathering attendance roster.



## eman (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Folks,

 If you are planning on attending the gathering coming up in april please let us know here . Please let us know how many will be w/ your group.

 If you have previously said you were coming and or not please let us know that also.

I am just trying to get a tenitive list of attendes so that we know a close number to prepare food for.

 If it comes up last min. that you have to cancel or you find out that you can attend at the last min, that is fine . I am just trying to get a starting number.

 Please let us know as soon as possible if you can.

 Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting a bunch of new ones!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 26, 2011)

As you already should know I will be attending. Just the other day a friend of mine said he wanted to go. It would be a big help to me if he did. I would be able to get there a day earlier. My plan was to work till 6am wed, go home , sleep, leave around 2pm. Stop in jacksonville koa. sleep, leave in morning and arrive late thurs morning. If he commits I could sleep in the truck while he drives and get there wed afternoon. So put me down for 2 people. I will notify you asap if anything changes

Thanks

Joe


----------



## desertlites (Mar 26, 2011)

Bob i'm pretty sure that's why there keeping me close by.put me down for 1.


----------



## eman (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks bothe of y'all


----------



## bamafan (Mar 26, 2011)

Me +2


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Bob,

I'll be there with my youngest daughter (13) she don't eat much at one time but she eats really often


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 28, 2011)

Me + 3 maybe 4.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 28, 2011)

I might be able to make it


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 29, 2011)

Two for sure...maybe a teenager also.

 Friday and Sat. Not camping.

  Craig


----------



## eman (Mar 29, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> I might be able to make it



Don't you back out at the last min.


----------



## tomn (Mar 29, 2011)

3 here. Will be arriving Thursday.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 3, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Me + 3 maybe 4.




Me +1 at this point. One guy lost his job, another decided to tell his wife what he was doing, and the other can't find his sack. See you on Friday (or very late Thursday)!


----------

